# My wife finds my vape stash, uh oh.



## Alex (19/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie (19/8/15)

Alex said:


>



Thats devoice material there lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (19/8/15)

Paulie said:


> Thats devoice material there lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i see a baaad mooon rising

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/15)

My biggest fear when I die is my wife will sell my vape gear for what I told her I paid for it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Riaz (20/8/15)

snoogie snoogie snoogie LOL

this is more ''my wife raids my vape stash''

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## nemo (20/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> My biggest fear when I die is my wife will sell my vape gear for what I told her I paid for it!


Agreed pretty much for my RC plane gear also

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ashley A (20/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> My biggest fear when I die is my wife will sell my vape gear for what I told her I paid for it!


Mine too.

She calls me a forumholic so if she comes here for advice, please tell her the right prices to sell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (25/8/15)

I wish my wife would categorise and wash all my vape gear 

Currently she has me doing all of that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

